# Daisy ERG-100 and ERG-300 "Natural"



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Thought I would post it for anyone that missed it. If you have this model, be careful!
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/recalls04/2006/daisy_slingshot.html


> Daisy Manufacturing is recalling about 104,000 "Natural" slingshots. If the slingshot band slips out of its frame during use, the ball at the end of the tubing can strike the user, resulting in serious facial injuries.
> 
> Daisy has received at least three reports of injuries: a 12-year-old boy who was blinded in one eye; a 16-year-old boy who has decreased vision; and an 11-year old boy who has three broken teeth.
> 
> ...


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm guessing the bands would slip out of the slots on the fork ends, especially if the fork was held slightly forward upon drawing. Had they made the fork ends closed rings instead of just bending them over, they probably wouldn't have had a problem. In any case, this is a great reminder of the importance of eye protection anytime you shoot. Wear those safety glasses, folks.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad i didnt buy one


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I never bought one for that reason. That method of attachment is very risky. Now in hindsight I wish I would have bought one to have in my collection. Just wasn't thinking of that at the time.







Flatband


----------

